# Breaking news...........



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm the proud owner of a brand new Large Primo Oval and boy is this thing nice!!  It's virgin cook will be at Smoke on the Beach!  

I am also now an Authorized Primo Ceramic Cooker dealer.  I should be updating my website in the next couple weeks, but if anyone is interested in more information or purchasing a Primo Kamado Round, Large Oval or Oval Jr let me know.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 16, 2007)

Niiiice!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2007)

so what's the latest deal?  Buy a bottle of Wolfe Rub, get
a free Primo?


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 16, 2007)

Sweeeeeet... What is the price?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2007)

Gary means, what is the "Friends and Family price" ?


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 16, 2007)

Well done.

I was just reading up about the Primos on the bbqtalk.ca site. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2007)

Sweet Larry.  The wife just started carring them in her store.  Let us know how it cooks.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Good deal bud 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey when you need to send FREE samples for your FRIENDS to try out, I'll be the first on your list......right good SKINNY buddy?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 16, 2007)

Picture of the delivery truck......I laughed myself silly. Congrats!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Picture of the delivery truck......I laughed myself silly. Congrats!!!



WOMAN............................   :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice job Larry. Before you know it you'll have your own smoke shop complete with Maverick Therms, Primo Oval Smokers, WSM's and Wolfe Rub!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 16, 2007)

Yer gonna need a bigger porch!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey when you need to send FREE samples for your FRIENDS to try out, I'll be the first on your list......right good SKINNY buddy?


Man....something stinks   :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2007)

You guys are just jealous!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You guys are just jealous!


That your nose is where it is? :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That I'm getting a free Primo!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations Larry!  I love my Oval.  Make sure you get the extended racks and the fire box divider.  It opens up all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 16, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":21y2i36f]Picture of the delivery truck......I laughed myself silly. Congrats!!!



WOMAN............................   :roll:[/quote:21y2i36f]

Seriously...who does that??


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice Larry.  I will be glad to take those old wore out WSM's off of your hands when ever you are ready.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2007)

done claimed em....and I get the Primo if he dies in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice.  I need another job to buy all the different smokers I wish for...Gator, Stumps, Lang, Primo Kamado, the other kamado, the Big Green Egg..............!


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2007)

Can't wait to cook on that bad boy this weekend.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Can't wait to cook on that bad boy this weekend.



Can't wait to eat what YOU cook on that bad boy this weekend!


----------



## Griff (Apr 16, 2007)

Way cool Larry!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":vp7rgjkg][quote="Helen_Paradise":vp7rgjkg]Picture of the delivery truck......I laughed myself silly. Congrats!!!



WOMAN............................   :roll:[/quote:vp7rgjkg]

Seriously...who does that??[/quote:vp7rgjkg]
Larry  

 :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2007)

He probably sat by the window all day waiting!


----------



## zilla (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice! Looking forward to all the pictures of the great vittles you will be making on that bad boy.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 16, 2007)

Not to mention the special deals/offers.  Can never have too many of those posts.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 17, 2007)

That's awesome Larry...now cook something on it !


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2007)

I wonder if Larry slept in the back of his pick-up with the new Primo last night.  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Congratulations Larry!  I love my Oval.  Make sure you get the extended racks and the fire box divider.  It opens up all kinds of possibilities.



Dallas it came with every option available......(2 Extended Grates, Firebox Divider, 2 Drip Pan Racks, Resting Nest with 2 Stainless Steel Side Tables), I think that's all..................  I CANNOT wait to fire it up on Friday afternoon!


----------



## john a (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a nice delivery truck   ; way to go Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> That is a nice delivery truck   ; way to go Larry.



See John I knew someone would appreciate the pic of the truck!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 17, 2007)

Larry, are you planning on competing with a cooker that you have not broke in yet ?


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry, are you planning on competing with a cooker that you have not broke in yet ?



Not Larry... But yep.  We're gonna split the butts between the Primo and the O'l reliable WSMs....  No problem.
We just have to not forget that they are on there.  :roll:   I've heard of that happening.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 17, 2007)

Shut up Finney!


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Breaking news takes on a whole new meaning once you start playing with ceramic cookers.  

Good luck boys!

Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 17, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2l9gnn30][quote="Helen_Paradise":2l9gnn30]Picture of the delivery truck......I laughed myself silly. Congrats!!!



WOMAN............................   :roll:[/quote:2l9gnn30]

Seriously...who does that??[/quote:2l9gnn30]

Helen.....it's a guy thing, and any further explanation would probably be futile.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 17, 2007)

What's odd is that usually a tandem axle tractor is used to pull 48' trailers vs the singles axles...that primo must have been the heaviest thing on that trailer...or the only thing.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 17, 2007)

That is nice Larry. New toys are cool.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry, are you planning on competing with a cooker that you have not broke in yet ?



Yes Cliff, it'll be it's maiden voyage and will be cooking the winning BBQ at SOTB!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Apr 18, 2007)

Larry,
Nice looking smoker.  What is going to be the price for your brother?


----------



## SoEzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> done claimed em....and I get the Primo if he dies in Myrtle Beach.



Be careful eating anything prepared by Captain Morgan at Myrtle Beach, Larry... 

You have been warned!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2007)

too Late!  he's on the road now!  Can't wait to feed him some
of my salmon surprise!!

actually, I have to unload the stinking thing for him...
it weighs around 250 I believe.  I do all the work, he
gets all the glory.

Wonder what he'll say if I drop it and break it?


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

Good to know you're unloading it.  Now I don't have to show up in time to do it.   [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2007)

well I do have to wait on Garland again this year, and
last year he was late.  This year, when I need him to be
late, he'll be early.

what time are you and Rev getting there?


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm shooting for before lunch.  

But then I'll be going to lunch.   

Can't ever tell when Rev Jr will get there.  He's a big ad guy... always working. :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2007)

ok, Larry has arrived save in town with the grill....no apparent
damage.  I was kind of hoping it would blow out.


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think a hurricane would blow that heavy thing out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2007)

Just when you guys think I don't have access to the puter you guys talk about me!!  Bastards!  I'm on the puter at the hotel, I have eyes in the back of my head!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Just when you guys think I don't have access to the puter you guys talk about me!!  Bastards!  I'm on the puter at the hotel, I have eyes in the back of my head!!!!



Well, that explains why your head is so BIG.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 19, 2007)

******!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I don't think a hurricane would blow that heavy thing out.



You talking about Larry or the primo?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROLF!


----------



## Griff (Apr 23, 2007)

So larry. What did you think of it after SOBT?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> So larry. What did you think of it after SOBT?



WOW about sums it up Griff.  We loaded the firebox up with lump and about 3 good size hickory chunks at 5pm Friday.  After a couple of vent adjustments early in the game we didn't need to touch it again and it held rock steady the whole cook.  After the cook we still had over half of the charcoal left that we started with, which we can reuse.  We never had to shake excess ash, stir or add additional fuel.  I thought the WSM was a set it and basically forget it, but the Primo is a set it and forget it cooker!!  

If anyone is interested in purchasing or getting more information on the Primo's e-mail me.  As a Primo Dealer/Rep I can give you a full price list of the Large Oval, Jr. Oval and the Round Kamados as well as all of the accessories.  I will also try to get you the best price available.  I will be updating my website with all this information real soon, but in the mean time send me an e-mail at wolferub@gmail.com or PM me here.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 26, 2007)

Resistance is futile. You will all be assimilated into the ceramic collective 8)


----------



## SoEzzy (Apr 26, 2007)

If only they would make ceramic cookers out of metal, then we wouldn't need to worry about cracking them!  :roll:    :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 26, 2007)

not just cracking them how about lifting them>>??

My WSM I can throw in the back of my explorer. 

I can't even lift a Primo or and Egg.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 26, 2007)

SoEzzy said:
			
		

> If only they would make ceramic cookers out of metal, then we wouldn't need to worry about cracking them!  :roll:    :roll:



Thats true, but on the flip side they'll never rust


----------

